# Which brand of yard equip to buy e.g. wheelbarrow, fork etc



## SMIS (25 July 2013)

Hi all,

I am going to be attempting DIY livery this year.
In preparation for winter I was hoping to start collecting equipment for mucking out and was hoping people could recommend or tell me steer clear of certain brands?
I am not a strong person so if anyone knows any lightweight products that are not going to break because they are so light that would be good.

I need the following -
WHEELBARROW
FORK (for hay) - not sure whether 4 or 5 prong is best??
SHOVEL
BRUSH
POO PICKER

If anyone has any recommendations please let me know. 
Or if you think I need to add more items to my list also please let me know - I am completely new to this!
I have haynets, water & feed buckets, feed bins already.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## 9tails (25 July 2013)

Why do you need a fork for hay?

What bedding are you going to use? 

I'd recommend a large Haemmerlin wheelbarrow, 110 litres.

Get a large yard broom from your local tack shop

Speedskip for poo picking


----------



## Embo (25 July 2013)

My broom is a cheapy one from B&Q! The kind where you choose a handle and head separately. I went for a plastic handle with a small soft-bristle head. I love it and everyone else likes to borrow it as it's so good haha! 

I would avoid cheap plastic wheelbarrows - they are no good for shifting heavy muck and probably won't stand the test of time - especially through winter. Not the lightest, but I would go for a metal one every time. If you look by the wall next to our muck heap, there are loads of plastic barrows bodged up with baler twine etc or falling apart, and a few metal ones which are (in some cases) older and still going strong  not to say that _all_ plastic ones are no good. Just speaking from personal experience.

I don't use a shovel and my horse is on shavings, so I have a 'Future Fork' shavings fork. Quite pricey but worth it.


----------



## SMIS (25 July 2013)

Sorry I meant fork for straw, was speed typing on my lunch break.

Thanks for advice on non plastic - now I think about it the oldest barrows on our yard are metal but some them are SO heavy even when empty!


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 July 2013)

I like bulldog straw forks as they are light and easy to handle. 
A plastic wide shovel is handy but not essential as a poo picker can be used for sweepings etc
Don't buy a poo picker with a adjustable handle- we have 3 and all come loose constantly and are just awful. 
I love witches corn brooms although they are rubbish on wet surfaces they are really light and again easy (I suffer with my back and shoulders!) 
My best wheelbarrow was actually from EBay but I got lucky there! My expensive one is awful to push as its made the wrong shape and you have to carry the handles really high to avoid it still catching on the ground so push it around before you buy!


----------



## SMIS (26 July 2013)

poiuytrewq said:



			I like bulldog straw forks as they are light and easy to handle. 
A plastic wide shovel is handy but not essential as a poo picker can be used for sweepings etc
Don't buy a poo picker with a adjustable handle- we have 3 and all come loose constantly and are just awful. 
I love witches corn brooms although they are rubbish on wet surfaces they are really light and again easy (I suffer with my back and shoulders!) 
My best wheelbarrow was actually from EBay but I got lucky there! My expensive one is awful to push as its made the wrong shape and you have to carry the handles really high to avoid it still catching on the ground so push it around before you buy!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks thats really good advice I will look into those makes. Also makes sense about the poo picker and not needing a shovel - little tips like this will stop me buying things that I don't actually need. Thanks again : )


----------



## Micky (26 July 2013)

Ditto the brush from B&Q, I got the brown plastic one, brill for hard brushing, a tesco own brand soft for soft brushing( I'm a bit of a stickler for tidyness!)...A wide metal pronged fork from farm supply shop ( tend to be cheaper and more durable then horse shop ones), wheelbarrows, well I got mine from a farm/horse shop, plastic, about £30,  had it for 4 years now and takes a good muck out of straw and is light, even when full! And i bought a proper poo picker long handled thing which is great for sweeping the last of dregs from the floor with 'soft' brush! Dont forget a scrubber to clean out your feed buckets, a good sturdy plastic bucket and a towel! Essential for drying hands! ( or faces, legs, entire body when you throw water over yourself or the hose attacks you!)


----------



## SMIS (26 July 2013)

Micky said:



			Ditto the brush from B&Q, I got the brown plastic one, brill for hard brushing, a tesco own brand soft for soft brushing( I'm a bit of a stickler for tidyness!)...A wide metal pronged fork from farm supply shop ( tend to be cheaper and more durable then horse shop ones), wheelbarrows, well I got mine from a farm/horse shop, plastic, about £30, had it for 4 years now and takes a good muck out of straw and is light, even when full! And i bought a proper poo picker long handled thing which is great for sweeping the last of dregs from the floor with 'soft' brush! Dont forget a scrubber to clean out your feed buckets, a good sturdy plastic bucket and a towel! Essential for drying hands! ( or faces, legs, entire body when you throw water over yourself or the hose attacks you!) 

Click to expand...

Thanks Micky, the man who sits beside me at work said to get stuff from B&Q rather than a horse shop as cheaper. He said to get my wheelbarrow there too. I feel a trip to B&Q coming on...


----------



## Arizahn (26 July 2013)

I bought a set from B&Q that contained a yard brush, large dust pan and small brush, and plastic lawn rake. I added a Tesco snow shovel to this. The lawn rake was perfect for sifting through shavings and lifting out poo, whilst the snow shovel was good for larger bits and soaked areas. And you always end up needing a dust pan and brush at some point


----------



## Honey08 (28 July 2013)

If you have a farm shop (as in farm supplies not produce) or builders merchants near you, get all buckets, barrows and yard brushes from there.  They will be way superior to tack shops and B&Q.  We have plastic barrows and metal (old).  Both are similar quality, plastic is lighter.  Again, avoid anything equestrian (especially if a trendy colour!) it will be cheap.  Specific forks for shavings and straw are fine from horsey shops.  We have also had some great lightweight plastic shovels for mucking out that have lasted years - these were horsey ones.


----------



## MochaDun (4 August 2013)

I spend no more than about £15 max on a decent-ish broom from Countryside or local equine shop and it should last a couple of years
I bought my red plastic shovel from Robinsons online and it is now 9 years old
Did also used to buy their small cheaper metal and plastic forks which lasted 1-2 years
B&Q orange wheelbarrow

I refuse to spend lots of money on things that are being used for pooh!


----------

